# Olympics



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Hey, how about those Canadian curlers?

I used to watch the olympics all the time but it seems that since they split the summer and winter games my interest has waned. My wife's too. Anybody else feel that way? I think it's pretty amazing (sad?) that the most exciting thing about these olympics is the curling.

I miss Franz Klamer.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I don't watch that much of it but do like the bobsled and skeleton 
DW watches it as much as she can from Gymnastics to figure skating

Don


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

I've noticed that the public, as well as me, doesn't talk as much about Olympics as in years past. Best I can tell is that we are inundated with sports 24-7 coverage now, that it's just another broadcast event. 
Used to, sports was broadcast Monday nite, Sat,Sun. But with today's options, it's ALWAYS on somewhere in our billions of channels. So, the appeal has waned.
But..that's just my thankin.








Mark


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Yeah.......

I almost look forward to the X games over the Olympics....at least they are more exciting.

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I have enjoyed what I have watched..........but too many sob stories, its called life, we all survive. The announcers talk and talk and talk saying the dunbest things to fill time insulting our intelligence and common sence. I ll be quiet now shy

John

Curling? that was the one where they sweep the ice...geez


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Ice dancing. That a sport?


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I am with Steve on this.....

I think I would rather watch the X-Games. Actually a friend of mine has won the Vert Skateboarding Championship 3 times (Bucky Lasek).









The "Flying Tomato" did tear it up last week in snowboarding. He is very versatile and has given Bucky a run for him money in skateboarding as well.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I can't remember when I lost interest. Just haven't watched them in years.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

We like to watch them because they are only on every 4 years. The problem is every time we turn them on all they show is curling. After a while we just can't take it anymore. NBC also delays everything and spends too much time on everything but the actual events so it is BORING. We watch Idol instead


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I am on the different end of the scale...I really enjoy the Olympics.

Hockey, curling, x-country skiing, ski jumping.

Mind you during my high school years I was on the Ontario Ski Jumping Team. I was not good enough for the Olympics; however my furthest jump beat "Eddy The Eagle" who finished last.

Besides...it is Canada's best showing yet and our women are doing extremely well.

Thor


----------



## 4CHACS (Mar 23, 2005)

That is so funny you bring up curling. At the beginning of the Olympics, my 3rd grader brought home a homework sheet from P.E. and they had to write about an Olympic sport and post a picture with it. I asked her what sport she was going to choose and she said "curling!" What in the heck is that!

She explained it to me. last week, Curling was on the front page of USA Today Sports Section! Imagine that!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Are you kidding me? The Olympics are on?


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I was watching the women's figure skating las tnight.. The announcers really irk me. I expect them to be a little biased toward the US competitors, but they are rediculous. They nit-pick on everything on the other skaters, "Oh that landing was a little sloppy" (non-US skater) to "Wow, she really pulled that out, what a fighter" (US skater). The worse was criticizing one Japanese skater because her shoe laces were showing!

Maybe Fox should broadcast the Olympics in the future, at least the reporters would be "Fair and Balanced"









Regards, Glenn


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

There is no doubt, this years Olympics have not caught my interest as in the past. It may be because the U.S. is not performing as well as we have come to expect.

I agree though... we need another Franz Klamer. Now THAT was a downhill to remember!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I think I'd watch more of the networks stopped playing games. Holding off the 'stars' until late, giving me hours of friggin sob stories. Just show the games and SHUT UP. I don't want to hear how Bobby Jo lost his toe nail due to lack of vitamin X when he was 3. Each night we watch or Tivo part of them. I always get ticked off when I see that the _______ (insert person here) from _____________(insert country here) now lives and works in the US. For crying out loud if you live here the represent this country, instead they come here to make money then go "home" to earn the medals. Just doesn't work for me.


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

I have tried to watch the program every night. It is not at all like 2002, very dissapointed in the coverage. It seems like they are trying to create another crappy "reality" show.
You are on the spot when it comes to Dick Button "commenting" on the figure skating. He even apoligized last night for being so negative and then went right back to it. He was sickening.

I do however, like watching and marveling at what these people can do on the slopes/ice. Just incredible.
Can you imagine hitting a 15' high jump at 35 MPH, twisting and turning landing and....living?? My knees hurt everytime I saw this.

Scott


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, IMHO, the best thing about the Oympics is that they are broadcast on only a few select channels on DISH network so I don't have to watch them!

But seriously, I've not been interested in them in years. Not sure why, exactly; just am not.

Mark


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We watch them for the short time we have the tv on in the evening. I agree, could do without the long sob stories and the constant critiqueing.

We really enjoy watching these athletes who have spent their lives working and training to reach the peak of their sport.

Mike


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I particularily enjoy seeing some the professional team's (read NHL NBA) asses handed to them by countries whos entire population is smaler than some cities.

I think it would much more interesting if they went back to pure amatuer status.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> .......but too many sob stories, its called life, we all survive. The announcers talk and talk and talk saying the dunbest things to fill time insulting our intelligence and common sense.
> 
> John
> 
> [snapback]84349[/snapback]​


seems like 25 minutes of sob stories, 25 minutes of commercials, and 10 minutes of sports


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I agree with all you guys have said - about commentators, amateur vs. Pros, etc. (and I'm REALLY tired of hearing about Bodie Miller!!!)

But I do feel an obligation to add a toast to the athletes who, as camping479 said, have worked so hard to get where they are. My sport (Dog Obedience & Agility) is not an Olympic sport but I have competed (2x) in our sport's National Championships ( OUR "Olympics"). Just participating was a thrill - showing to a personal best was - well - the BEST!!! Although the "sob stories" do get old, its all about trying to help the viewers identify with the athletes as real people - with real dreams - many of whom have overcome some pretty incredible stuff just to be there. They may have no chance of a medal - they know that - that's not why they're there. Ignore those pros ... they don't belong there anyway. Ignore those commentators - they're obnoxious but insignificant. Cheer on those athletes who are there for the love of the their sport and the dream-come-true experience of competing in the Olympics. I look at a photo of my dog & I now....and the chills run up & down my spine....I understand what those athletes are experiencing and the life-long memories bing created. Just my .02


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Want the Olymipics your way?

http://winterolympics.entriq.net/Olympics0...andingpage.aspx

Get one of these new Intel "Viiv" PC and wholla, you have access to all the events and most are in HD! Now that changed the way I watch TV..


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I haven't even watched enough to notice sob stories. This is the first time we have had to watch the Olympics like the rest of the world.

We just recently got a little dish. We had (still have but don't use) a monster dish. It was great because we could watch virtually live feeds with NO announcers; we would intercept the transmission from the site to New York, and the audio wasn't part of it. Having that, makes the constant blather from the announcers almost unbearable, so I haven't watched them much this time.


----------

